
Facebook slammed for allowing South Sudanese user to auction off 16-yr-old bride - ProAm
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-11-22/facebook-slammed-over-child-marriage-auction-in-south-sudan/10518232
======
ppf
That's what you get when meddling in things you don't understand for profit.

